# What to do when babe is too congested to nurse??



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I posted a thread about my 9-month-old's first cold in LWAB, but since I did, I've realized we have a bit of a problem and it more properly belongs here.

DD has a cold and her nose is running profusely (clear mucus). We're doing what we can with the bulb syringe and saline drops, but she hates both and violently resists, so we're having minimal luck. We're taking her in the shower to breathe the steam as much as possible (3x so far today).

Even with all our efforts, she has barely nursed today, and is starting to seem quite unhappy. She's too congested to nurse properly.

I've tried changing positions, etc., but nothing is working. DH is out trying to find Vicks Baby Rub, because we've got to clear this congestion.

Please, does anyone have any advice for me?

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

This may seem disgusting to you, and I don't speak from experience, but I have heard of parents who when the bulb syringe isn't working, they suck the snot out of the nose. It is up to you if this is too much, but I have considered it more than once, if it makes it easier for my child to breathe/eat.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, but if she won't let me suck the snot with a syringe, I don't think she'll let me get my mouth near her nose!







It sounds like a potentially dangerous endeavor. Thanks though!

Any other ideas? BTDT?


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

It might be helpful to put some eucalyptus, tea tree oil, or lavender in the hot water when you are trying to steam her out. I dilute some in the medicine cup of the humidifier in Dd's room and it seems to help her stay clear over night.
Breast milk in the nose is supposed to help...but if you can't get it in there I guess that doesn't work!
I like the baby vicks too.
i wish you luck, it's so sad to watch them suffer!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Maybe try pumping and bottle feeding her?







Perhaps that would be easier for her to feed? If it's just one nostril that's clogged, try laying her on her side so the clogged one is towards the ceiling and holding her like that for a couple minutes or so. That always got rid of any stuffiness I've ever had. Good Luck Mama!


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the great tips, mamas.

Unfortunately she doesn't take a bottle and I can't pump...but I had some success distracting her to aspirate, used the BAby Vicks and bought a warm mist humidifier...she is somewhat less congested now and actually nursed. I also gave her some infant Tylenol for her fever - I hate doing that, but she seemed really uncomfortable and now an hour later she is much calmer.

We're going to elevate her on a wedge pillow tonight and turn her on her left side (right nostril is more congested).

Thanks again!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

We went through the same thing a few months ago with DS. When he was really congested, I would take a nice long bath with him and nursed him in the tub. That really seemed to help him out-- I made sure he breathed lots of steam (I know you are already doing the shower- that helped too). DS never liked the suction bulb much either, but he seems to tolerate it better if we pretend to suck out our own noses with it first... I've also tried the breastmilk in the nose; it's pretty tricky but seems to help. Will she drink water from a cup? That would at least keep her hydrated! Hopefully the humidifier will help her sleep. Good luck!


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I will tell you what worked like a charm for us: Simply Saline nasal spray. It's just salt and water that you spray into the babies nose. The baby will either sneeze or her nose will start running. That and some vaporous body rub like vicks (we bought the health food store kind).

I did the sucking thing and it provided a little relief but t he saline solution was the most effective.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Heather, great tips about nursing in the bath and I love the idea of pretending to aspirate my own nose to convince DD it's a good idea! I'm







imagining your DS being eager to get his nose sucked out after watching you and DH pretend to do it!









Rootsdawta, we have some saline spray...she hates it so much, but you're right, it does work (when we can get some in her nose). DH is much better with it than I am. He used it on her before she went to sleep and she actually didn't fight it too much. Previously, when I tried to administer the drops, she jerked her head around so much that I was afraid I'd squirt them in her eyes by accident, or that the tip of the bottle would injure her when she thrashed against it.

Well, I guess I will go join her in bed...I hope she sleeps well with the humidifier, and maybe she will nurse better during the night. It's an awful feeling to watch her try to nurse while her nose is so stuffy.


----------



## 2swangirls (Feb 13, 2006)

Johnson's
Soothing Vapor Baby BathIt works great. I Remember using it when my 5 year old was younger, It would even clear my nose up. Hope it helps.

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gatewa...ery=Vapor+bath


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, 2swangirls, we are going to get some! We had a hard night last night. But she is nursing some.

Oh, and







to MDC!


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I would also suggest getting some vapo-rub and putting a litttle on your chest about at collarbone level. The fumes should get down and clear the congestion long enough for her to nurse.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2lilsweetfoxes*
I would also suggest getting some vapo-rub and putting a litttle on your chest about at collarbone level. The fumes should get down and clear the congestion long enough for her to nurse.

Oh, great idea!

I tried the J&J bath and it seems to have worked really well. She nursed afterwards for a looong time.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

How does sucking snot out with your mouth work better than a bulb syringe? Seems to me that a bulb syring would get up in there a lot better and get a lot more mucus.

I have had the same probelm and I finally broke down and gave my baby some decongestent. It was either that or her get dehydrated from lack of fluids. I took the lesser of two evils.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

My dd always nurses better in her sleep when she is stuffy. I guess because she is not aware of how plugged she is and can go for it. About that age she started blowing her nose on my breast. Kind of gross and not really something you can teach, but since the nipple plugged the mouth she would blow out really hard and the snot would come out her nose.


----------



## LAHP100 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slabobbin*
I have had the same probelm and I finally broke down and gave my baby some decongestent. It was either that or her get dehydrated from lack of fluids. I took the lesser of two evils.

Just wanted to give a little warning here... I'm not sure which kind of decongestant you used, but they can be really dangerous. I received an email about it the other day and then checked the FDA's website before passing it on. Here it is:

DRUG RECALL INFORMATION

All drugs containing PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE are being recalled.
You may want to try calling the 800 number listed on most
drug boxes and inquire about a REFUND Please read this
CAREFULLY. Also, please pass this on to everyone you know.

STOP TAKING anything containing this ingredient. It has been
linked to increased hemorrhagic stroke (bleeding in brain)
among women ages 18-49 in the three days after starting use
of medication. Problems were not found in men, but the FDA
recommended that everyone (even children) seek alternative
medicine.

The following medications contain Phenylpropanolamine:

Acutrim Diet Gum Appetite Suppressant
Acutrim Plus Dietary Supplements
Acutrim Maximum Strength Appetite Control
Alka-Seltzer Plus Children's Cold Medicine Effervescent
Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold medicine (cherry or orange)
Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold Medicine Original
Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Cough Medicine Effervescent
Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Flu Medicine
Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Sinus Effervescent
Alka Seltzer Plus Night-Time Cold Medicine
BC Allergy Sinus Cold Powder
BC Sinus Cold Powder
Comtrex Flu Therapy & Fever Relief
Day & Night Contac 12-Hour Cold Capsules
Contac 12 Hour Caplets
Coricidin D Cold, Flu & Sinus
Dexatrim Caffeine Free
Dexatrim Extended Duration
Dexatrim Gelcaps
Dexatrim Vitamin C/Caffeine Free
Dimetapp Cold & Allergy Chewable Tablets
Dimetapp Cold & Cough Liqui-Gels
Dimetapp DM Cold & Cough Elixir
Dimetapp Elixir
Dimetapp 4 Hour Liquid Gels
Dimetapp 4 Hour Tablets
Dimetapp 12 Hour Extentabs Tablets
Naldecon DX Pediatric Drops
Permathene Mega-16
Robitussin CF
Tavist-D 12 Hour Relief of Sinus & Nasal
Congestion
Triaminic DM Cough Relief
Triaminic Expectorant Chest & Head
Triaminic Syrup Cold & Allergy
Triaminic Triaminicol Cold & Cough .

I just found out and called the 800# on the container
for Triaminic and they informed me that they are voluntarily
recalling the following medicines because of a certain
ingredient that is causing strokes and seizures in children:

Orange 3D Cold & Allergy Cherry (Pink)
3D Cold & Cough Berry
3D Cough Relief Yellow 3D Expectorant

They are asking you to call them at 800-548-3708 with
the lot number on the box so they can send you postage for you
to send it back to them, and they will also issue you a
refund. If you know of anyone else with small children,
PLEASE PASS THIS ON. THIS IS SERIOUS STUFF!

To confirm these findings please take time to check the
following:
http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/ppa/


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

I conveniently forgot that I also had caved in and given a decongestant a few times (Pediacare infant drops, which is Pseudophedrine, not the one mentioned by the pp)-- just when I really wanted DS to get some sleep, which I thought was really important to him getting better. I'm not sure it really made a difference, though, so I don't know if I'd do it again.

Also, Elizabeth, I wanted to show you this great article by Dr Sears on understanding colds-- it really helped me to not panic when DS still had a runny nose and cough even after a week of being sick:
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T081000.asp

Hope Nora is feeling better!


----------

